# 5x5 centers only scrambling software



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

The 2 popular timers: cstimer and qqtimer can scramble the 5x5 and time it.

cstimer.net has the additional subset option of 5x5 edges only scramble which scrambles the corners as well.


Since my main event is 5BLD, I also practice centres only solves sometimes. Is there a way, I can gen a huge set of scrambles, that only scramble the centres (x and +centres), leaving the corners, tredges and fixed centres unchanged on the 5x5.


----------



## qwr (Mar 20, 2021)

4x4 and 5x5 scramblers use random moves instead of random state right? my unhelpful method is to just string together some center comms


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> 4x4 and 5x5 scramblers use random moves instead of random state right? my unhelpful method is to just string together some center comms


The problem with that is that center comms to mix up all the 48 center pieces will be a long sequence. Is there a way to reduce that sequence?


----------



## qwr (Mar 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The problem with that is that center comms to mix up all the 48 center pieces will be a long sequence. Is there a way to reduce that sequence?


idk I suck at algebra


----------



## Alexander (Mar 21, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The 2 popular timers: cstimer and qqtimer can scramble the 5x5 and time it.
> 
> cstimer.net has the additional subset option of 5x5 edges only scramble which scrambles the corners as well.
> View attachment 15204
> ...


yes very easy with a litle trick.

Make a program like this:

Make a scrambler that only use the letters lrudbf and with 'and with the 2
let it gen 2 scrambles scramble A of length random(5 to 10) and scramble B of length random(5 to 10)
invers scramble A and scramble B
put it all together like this
A B A' B'
then only the X centers are scrambled

and make full gen scrambler centers:
Make a program like this:

Make a scrambler that only use the letters MESlrudbf and with 'and with the 2
let it gen 2 scrambles scramble A of length random(5 to 10) and scramble B of length random(5 to 10)
invers scramble A and scramble B
put it all together like this
A B A' B'
For full scramble the centers.

Make it more scramble and difficult imy guess would be like this.
And let every scramble (ABCD) a length of 5 for example
You can even make it more like A B C D A' B' C' D'

That would be my idea for coding this scrambler

Greets
~AO


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 21, 2021)

Alexander said:


> yes very easy with a litle trick.
> 
> Make a program like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea. I will have to get around with doing this. I do not have much experience with coding cube solvers, although I have lurked around a bit on https://cubesolvingprograms.freeforums.net/

I made a post there, hope the coders there will be kind enough to look into this project, https://cubesolvingprograms.freeforums.net/thread/138/5x5-centers-scrambling-software.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 21, 2021)

you dont have to make a solver you have to make a scrambler


----------



## Alexander (Mar 21, 2021)

What i found:


guzman said:


> I woke up thinking about the very same possibility and found out you already made it.
> Nice job.
> (the number of characters is close to perl, so far, and the main differences are
> document.write vs print and Math.random vs rand).
> ...





Filipe Teixeira said:


> I originally posted here as towwdso.
> 
> Today I implemented a python class that generates scrambles or reverse algs, take a look.
> 
> ...



I have played around with this url: https://github.com/shuantsu/AlgUtils/blob/master/main.py

And ended up with this:

```
import random


class AlgUtils:
    def __init__(self):
        self.possible_moves = {
            "x": ["r", "l"],
            "y": ["u", "d"],
            "z": ["f", "b"]
        }
        self.alg = None

    def apply_alg(self, alg):
        self.alg = alg

    def _get_axis_by_face(self, face):
        for axis, faces in self.possible_moves.items():
            if face in faces:
                return axis

    def _get_possible_moves_without_one_face(self, face):
        return {k: [f for f in v if f != face] for k, v in \
                self.possible_moves.items()}

    def _select_face(self, last_faces):
        last_face = last_faces[-1] if last_faces else None
        axes = list(self.possible_moves.keys())
        possible_moves = self._get_possible_moves_without_one_face(last_face)
        if len(last_faces) > 1:
            ax1 = self._get_axis_by_face(last_faces[-1])
            ax2 = self._get_axis_by_face(last_faces[-2])
            if ax1 == ax2:
                axes = [ax for ax in axes if ax != ax1]
        #print(last_faces[-3:], '=>', [possible_moves[ax] for ax in axes])
        random_axis = random.choice(axes)
        random_face = random.choice(possible_moves[random_axis])
        return random_face

    def generate_scramble_alg(self, moves):
        alg = []
        last_faces = []
        for move in range(moves):
            current_face = self._select_face(last_faces)
            last_faces.append(current_face)
            current_direction = random.choice(["'", "2", ""])
            alg.append(current_face + current_direction)
        self.alg = ' '.join(alg)

    @property
    def reversed(self):
        if self.alg is None:
            return None
        processed_alg = self.alg.split()[::-1]
        final_alg = []
        for move in processed_alg:
            if "'" in move:
                final_alg.append(move.replace("'", ""))
            elif "2" in move:
                final_alg.append(move)
            else:
                final_alg.append(move + "'")
        return ' '.join(final_alg)


if __name__ == '__main__':
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, au2.alg, au1.reversed, au2.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, au2.alg, au1.reversed, au2.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, au2.alg, au1.reversed, au2.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, au2.alg, au1.reversed, au2.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, au2.alg, au1.reversed, au2.reversed)
```

Output scrambling X centers

```
u d b' u d2 f d u f' d2 d2 u' b d' u' d2 f u' d' f'
f b' d' u f2 b2 l d2 b2 l2 f2 u' d b f' l2 b2 d2 l' b2
l2 r d2 r b' d l' d' u' r b r' d2 r' l2 r' u d l d'
d u2 r d' b' l2 r2 u r2 f2 b d r' u2 d' f2 r2 u' r2 l2
u' f2 b2 r2 b2 r d2 u' r2 f' b2 r2 b2 f2 u f r2 u d2 r'
```

i dont know python but this is a nice start i guess

Greets
~AO


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 21, 2021)

Here's a _trivial_ way to handle this which requires no programming at all.

Apply any scramble (of a length that is about 1/2 of the desired length)
Do a supercube algorithm which rotates all centers in _some_ direction (but does *nothing else*).
Undo the move sequence from step #1
Example:
[R r' b' R' L' l' u2 U r b l R' U' F b' R' F' l f u R: L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F']

This can be applied to the nxnxn. Example 7x7x7 scramble.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 21, 2021)

And, although technically off-topic,

Here's a similar approach to generate wing edge only scrambles for the nxnxn. But this one requires *a little* programming.

*A *= _any scramble_
*B *= Inverse(just the face-turn portion of *A*)
*C* = A supercube algorithm which does the inverse effect on the centers as *B* = _the same effect on the centers as *A*._

Then do: [*A*, *B* *C*]
[R 2R' 2B' R' L' 2L' 2U2 U 2R 2B 2L R' U' F 2B' R' F' 2L 2F 2U R, (R' F R F' U R U' L R R') (R' U' R' U2' R U B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' B2 D')]

Note that in my previous post, I used a *14* move supercube algorithm. Most of the 3x3x3 supercube cases where *all* centers are rotated (in _some_ direction) *require more than 14 moves*. (If anyone can find a position like that which requires fewer than 14 moves, that would be of great service!)

So to reduce the programming to just a few string manipulation subroutines,

Assume that you will set *C* = L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F' *for all potential scrambles*.

Sequence *C* rotates the composite centers as follows:
F = + 90, B = + 90, L = 180, R = 180, U = + 90, D = + 90

So if you were to extract (this includes remove them from wide turns!) all face turns from sequence *A*:

All of the Fs, F's, and F2s, they should cancel to become F
All of the Bs, B's, and B2s, they should cancel to become B
All of the Ls, L's, and L2s, they should cancel to become L2
All of the Rs, R's, and R2s, they should cancel to become R2
All of the Us, U's, and U2s, they should cancel to become U
All of the Ds, D's, and D2s, they should cancel to become D
So, in summary, we put a condition on the bulleted lists at the beginning of this post to be:
*A *= _any scramble_* (such that, its face turns match the above bulleted list constraint) 
B *= Inverse(just the face-turn portion of *A*)
*C* = L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'
Then do: [*A*, *B* *C*]

_*AND*_
To make is so that you don't have to create a custom scrambler . . . that you can use *any* existing scrambler, you can append the necessary face turns to *A* such that the "sum" of all Face turns (where, again, we consider all the turns of each face, separately) matches the above bulleted constraint. (So there will be a maximum of 6 additional turns to any algorithm that you can get from anywhere to scramble an nxnxn.)

*EDIT 1:*
I added an example below of when you need to append moves to *A* to accommodate the specific *C* = L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'.

Suppose we start with *A = *Lw' Uw D Bw R B2 Dw' D R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw Fw2
L' = L'
R R2 = R'
U U2 U = e
D D' D D2 D2 = D
F F2 = F'
B B2 = B'

But we need:
{...} = L2
{...} = R2
{...} = U
{...} = D
{...} = F
{...} = B

So append (L' R' U F2 B2) to *A*.

Then *B* = (B2 F2 U' R L) F2 U' F' U2 D2 D2 R2 D' D B2 R' B' D' U' L

And of course we chose *C* = L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'

So [*A*, *B C*] =
[Lw' Uw D Bw R B2 Dw' D R2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw Fw2 (L' R' U F2 B2), (B2 F2 U' R L F2 U' F' U2 D2 D2 R2 D' D B2 R' B' D' U' L) (L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F')]


*EDIT 2:*
And you can reduce *B* to the inverse of the sequence that you need to append to *A* to accommodate a specifically chosen *C*. You can do this if *A* is of the form:
F' (some inner slice turns) F
B2 (some inner slice turns) B2
.
.
.
U (some inner slice turns) U'

That requires a little *more* programming, but not much! The variety of wing edge scrambles you can generate is *far less* than not restricting *A* to this form, but it will naturally make the overall scramble length less (by effectively making *B* 6 moves or less 100% of the time). But on the other hand, it's just shorter in STM, not HTM.

*EDIT 3:*
Here's a 7x7x7 example. (Not of the STM move count reduction just stated. But of the same procedure in *EDIT 1*.
[Link]
[
3d b l2 F D2 3r' 3f' B l 3u' r2 3b2 B' L d B l2 L u2 3d2 F2 3b2 r 3d' l2 3l 3b' 3f2 L' u2 D2 l2 3l2 F B2 3f d2 3f' U2 l' 3b 3r2 u' L' 3d2 u' 3r2 3b2 3l2 3d2 l' b' l B R2 F f2 R 3u r 3r' D l' 3u' B2 D' 3r2 b2 u B' 3f' 3l 3u F u' D L r2 B 3u2 f' l' U' 3f' r 3u l d U' 3b U2 F2 3u u2 U2 3b' u' f U2 D2 B'
,
B D2 U2 F' U B U2 U2 U' F2 U2 B' U D' L' U' R' F U L F U2 B' R2 L' D' U F' U' L' F B U' B2 R2 D B2 U L D' R R' U' R' F2 F' R2 B' L' B L D2 L2 B2 R2 U D2 L U R2 B' L U2 F D2 F' B2 F' L2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 B L' L2 D R' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' L2 B' D' L' B B2 R2 U L' B' F R D2 F' L2 B' D'

L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'
]

It's a total of 406 HTM (when expanded and simplified). But this is with using a 98 HTM *A*, where we have to append U2 D2 B' to compensate for our chosen *C* = L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'.

But clearly, we can reduce *B C* in [*A*, *B C*] to being a 3x3x3 algorithm which does not rotate centers, but does the inverse effect on the corners and (composite) edges of the nxnxn. So for large n, it would be *smart* to link the software with a near-optimal 3x3x3 supercube solver which takes into account center facelet twists (*Cube Explorer*) to reduce *B C* to 25 moves or so. (Whatever is time-feasible.) So that *B C* stays fixed at 25 *for any cube size, no matter how large* (and thus only *A *gets longer with larger n).

Then the maximum [*A*, *B C*] for the nxnxn will be (_before cancelling moves after expanding_) twice the number of moves of *A* + 2*6 (if we have to add 6 moves to *A* to compensate for our chosen *C*) + 2*25 (if 25 is the maximum length of all 3x3x3 supercube positions which do not rotate any of the fixed centers, for example).

So in with this 7x7x7 example,

Within 1 second, cube explorer reduced *B C* to 22 moves. So we now have:
[3d b l2 F D2 3r' 3f' B l 3u' r2 3b2 B' L d B l2 L u2 3d2 F2 3b2 r 3d' l2 3l 3b' 3f2 L' u2 D2 l2 3l2 F B2 3f d2 3f' U2 l' 3b 3r2 u' L' 3d2 u' 3r2 3b2 3l2 3d2 l' b' l B R2 F f2 R 3u r 3r' D l' 3u' B2 D' 3r2 b2 u B' 3f' 3l 3u F u' D L r2 B 3u2 f' l' U' 3f' r 3u l d U' 3b U2 F2 3u u2 U2 3b' u' f U2 D2 B', F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L' U F2 D R2 D2 F' R D2 R2 U' F D U2 R]

(which is 246 moves instead of 406) . . . and this is still with *A* = 98 HTM. So if we half that, then we would have a 148 HTM wing edge only scramble for *both* wing edge orbits of the 7x7x7 (using outer block turns only).

But *again*, we can restrict *A* to being in the form mentioned in *EDIT 2* and effectively reduce *B C to *a maximum of 6 + 14 = 20 moves *for the nxnxn*. But *A* would consist of many inner slice turn moves!


----------



## Alexander (Mar 22, 2021)

with a center supercube alg i have change the python script with this code:


```
if __name__ == '__main__':
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, "M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'", au1.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, "M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'", au1.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, "M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'", au1.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, "M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'", au1.reversed)
    au1 = AlgUtils()
    au1.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    au2 = AlgUtils()
    au2.generate_scramble_alg(5)
    print(au1.alg, "M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'", au1.reversed)
```

Scramble - Supercenter scramble - Scramble'

output:

```
u' l b2 l' f' M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D' f l b2 l' u
f2 r2 l' u l M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D' l' u' l r2 f2
r' b' f l' r' M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D' r l f' b r
f2 l r d' u' M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D' u d r' l' f2
b' r2 l' u l' M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D' l u' l r2 b
```

Where M and S slice should be read as l'rM' and fb'S just like a normale M or S turn with all the layers LR with M and FB on S
Dont know how to easy notation for that. But i guess you get the picture  

Greets
~AO

This will gen algs with full center scrambles X and +


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for the input Alexander and Christopher,

currently I prefer the L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F' supercube alg instead of M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D', as the former is of face turns and is fingertrickable.
So, I just generate small 6-8 move scramble in cstimer, and then use,
[Scramble,L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'] or
[Scramble,M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D'], to get the centers only scramble.

If needed I will use, code by shuantsu as well, if I want to generate and printout a batch of these scrambles.
Also thanks Chris, for the extra information about wings only scramble derivation.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> If needed I will use, code by shuantsu as well, if I want to generate and printout a batch of these scrambles.


That was precisely my thought. Even though I said that code wasn't necessary, it doesn't mean that it isn't necessary to get the actual _scramble part_. (Code was needed to create those scramblers.) So I should have said "No *additional* code is needed."



abunickabhi said:


> So, I just generate small 6-8 move scramble in cstimer, and then use,
> [Scramble,L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F'] or
> [Scramble,M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D']


I know it does make a difference to do [scramble, supercube alg] versus [scramble *:* supercube alg], but only in the sense of *where* the discolored centers are in the composite center. But not *how many* centers are discolored in the composite center.

So since [scramble *:* supercube alg] will be *supercube alg* moves shorter than [scramble* , supercube alg*], it is may be better to have a scramble that is *supercube alg*/2 moves longer than your planned scramble length (and use the conjugate instead of the commutator) . . . or just keep scramble the same length.

And anyone who wants to debate with me about the true randomness of these scrambles . . . I have never studied the science behind scrambles (well, *I did do this* 9 years ago!) _officially_. But if someone wants to use what they know to determine the minimum required length of the scramble part for the scrambles to be good for each cube size n, you are more than welcome!



abunickabhi said:


> Also thanks Chris, for the extra information about wings only scramble derivation.


I actually thought about that *before* the center-only. Kind of ironic, isn't it, given that the center-only is so much simpler! But I went into the detail I did (for the wing-only, of course) for any developers who need sufficient pseudocode to code the procedure with ease! I honestly never thought about this before until yesterday. (Otherwise I wouldn't have let @Alexander go through that much trouble for nothing!)



abunickabhi said:


> currently I prefer the L2 D U B F D' U' R2 B F D U B' F' supercube alg instead of M' U2 S D' U' S' D2 M U' D', as the former is of face turns and is fingertrickable.


You don't have to settle with this _particular _14 move algorithm. You can use Cube Explorer to find all possible algorithms of this length *for this specific supercube center position* And/OR you can find algorithms to *other *supercube center positions.

EDIT:
@Alexander 
NICE new avatar! That's absolutely *beautiful*!


----------



## Alexander (Mar 22, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> The 2 popular timers: cstimer and qqtimer can scramble the 5x5 and time it.
> 
> cstimer.net has the additional subset option of 5x5 edges only scramble which scrambles the corners as well.
> View attachment 15204
> ...



with gen huge i was thinking you want a prog that maken a lot of scrambles. But i think you have enough tools now for making what you want and need


Christopher Mowla said:


> @Alexander
> NICE new avatar! That's absolutely *beautiful*!


Thank you thats what i have won at championships in budapest in 2007


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 22, 2021)

@abunickabhi ,
How is this alternative supercube center alg? (This is for another supercube center case.)
(L' R U' D)2 R' L F2 B2 D' U

I just shifted the first sequence in this (comprehensive) list of algorithms one move:
U R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 D' (14f*)
U F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' D' (14f*)
U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 (14f*)
U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' (14f*)
U' R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' D (14f*)
U' R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L D (14f*)
U' R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' D (14f*)
U' R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' D (14f*)
U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' (14f*)
U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L (14f*)
U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' (14f*)
U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' (14f*)
R U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D L' (14f*)
R U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D L' (14f*)
R U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' L' (14f*)
R U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D L' (14f*)
R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D (14f*)
R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D (14f*)
R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' (14f*)
R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D (14f*)
R' U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 L (14f*)
R' F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D L (14f*)
R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 (14f*)
R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D (14f*)
F2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L B2 (14f*)
F2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' B2 (14f*)
F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L (14f*)
F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' (14f*)
D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' (14f*)
D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' (14f*)
D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' (14f*)
D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' (14f*)
D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U (14f*)
D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' U (14f*)
L U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' (14f*)
L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' (14f*)
L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R (14f*)
L' U' D R L' U D' F2 B2 R' L U' D R (14f*)
L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R (14f*)
L' U' D R' L F2 B2 U D' R L' U' D R (14f*)
B2 U D' R L' U' D R L' U' D R' L F2 (14f*)
B2 R' L U' D R L' U' D R L' U D' F2 (14f*)


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks for the list of all the super cube algs, all of them shift the centers by 90 degrees right, or is there a 180 degree one too.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 23, 2021)

all centers 180

```
Searching depth 14

U R L U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D'  (14f*)
U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' D F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D'  (14f*)
U R2 L2 U' D' R L U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U R2 L2 U' D' R' L' U2 D2 R L F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R L U2 D2 R' L' D  (14f*)
U R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R' L' U2 D2 R L D  (14f*)
U R2 L2 F B U2 D2 F' B' U' D' F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U R2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 F B U' D' F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D'  (14f*)
U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D'  (14f*)
U R' L' U2 D2 R L F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U F B U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' D L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D'  (14f*)
U F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' D L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D'  (14f*)
U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D'  (14f*)
U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D'  (14f*)
U F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F B U2 D2 F' B' D  (14f*)
U F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 F B D  (14f*)
U F2 B2 U' D' F B U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U F2 B2 U' D' F' B' U2 D2 F B R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U F2 B2 R L U2 D2 R' L' U' D' R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U F2 B2 R' L' U2 D2 R L U' D' R2 L2 D  (14f*)
U F' B' U2 D2 F B R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 D  (14f*)
U D R L U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 U' D' R L U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 U' D' R' L' U2 D2 R L F2 B2  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R L U2 D2 R' L'  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R' L' U2 D2 R L  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 F B U2 D2 F' B' U' D' F2 B2  (14f*)
U D R2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 F B U' D' F2 B2  (14f*)
U D R' L' U2 D2 R L F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2  (14f*)
U D F B U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F B U2 D2 F' B'  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F' B' U2 D2 F B  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 U' D' F B U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 U' D' F' B' U2 D2 F B R2 L2  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 R L U2 D2 R' L' U' D' R2 L2  (14f*)
U D F2 B2 R' L' U2 D2 R L U' D' R2 L2  (14f*)
U D F' B' U2 D2 F B R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2  (14f*)
U D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2  (14f*)
U D' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' D F2 R2 U2 L2 F2  (14f*)
U D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2  (14f*)
U D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2 U2 R2 F2  (14f*)
U D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' D L2 B2 D2 F2 L2  (14f*)
U D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' D L2 B2 U2 F2 L2  (14f*)
U D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2  (14f*)
U D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2  (14f*)
U D' L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' D B2 R2 D2 L2 B2  (14f*)
U D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' D B2 R2 U2 L2 B2  (14f*)
U D' L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2  (14f*)
U D' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 B2  (14f*)
U D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' D R2 B2 D2 F2 R2  (14f*)
U D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2  (14f*)
U D' B2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2  (14f*)
U D' B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2  (14f*)
U L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' D B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D'  (14f*)
U L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' D B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D'  (14f*)
U L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D'  (14f*)
U L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D'  (14f*)
U B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' D R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D'  (14f*)
U B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' D R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D'  (14f*)
U B2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D'  (14f*)
U B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' D R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D'  (14f*)
U2 R L U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 R L U' D' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 R L F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U' D' R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 R L F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 U D R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 R L F2 B2 R' L' F B R2 L2 F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 R L F2 B2 R' L' F' B' R2 L2 F B D2  (14f*)
U2 R L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L U2 F2 L2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R L' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' L U2 F2 R2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R L' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' L U2 B2 L2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R L' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' L U2 B2 R2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F' B R2 D2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' B R2 D2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F2 U D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F2 U' D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U D' F2 L2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F B' L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B  (14f*)
U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F B'  (14f*)
U2 R2 F' B D2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F B' R2 D2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R2 F' B D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F B' R2 D2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R2 D2 F2 R L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' L F2  (14f*)
U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R L' F2  (14f*)
U2 R2 D2 B2 R L' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' L B2  (14f*)
U2 R2 D2 B2 R' L D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R L' B2  (14f*)
U2 R2 B2 U D' L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2  (14f*)
U2 R2 B2 U' D R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U D' B2 L2  (14f*)
U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B' L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' B  (14f*)
U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F B'  (14f*)
U2 R' L B2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R L' U2 B2 L2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R' L B2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R L' U2 B2 R2 F2  (14f*)
U2 R' L B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R L' U2 F2 L2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R' L B2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R L' U2 F2 R2 B2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R L D2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' U' D' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 R L D2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U' D' R L D2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 U D R L D2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' F2 B2 R L F B R2 L2 F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 R' L' F2 B2 R L F' B' R2 L2 F B D2  (14f*)
U2 F B U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 F B U' D' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 F B R2 L2 U D F2 B2 U' D' F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 F B R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 U D F' B' D2  (14f*)
U2 F B R2 L2 F' B' R L F2 B2 R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 F B R2 L2 F' B' R' L' F2 B2 R L D2  (14f*)
U2 F B' L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' B U2 L2 B2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F B' L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' B U2 L2 F2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F B' L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' B U2 R2 B2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F B' L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B U2 R2 F2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R L' D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R' L F2 D2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R L' D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' L F2 D2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R2 U D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' D R2 B2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R2 U' D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U D' R2 B2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R L' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' L  (14f*)
U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' L B2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R L'  (14f*)
U2 F2 R' L U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R L' F2 D2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F2 R' L U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R L' F2 D2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F2 D2 R2 F B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B R2  (14f*)
U2 F2 D2 R2 F' B D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F B' R2  (14f*)
U2 F2 D2 L2 F B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' B L2  (14f*)
U2 F2 D2 L2 F' B U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F B' L2  (14f*)
U2 F2 L2 U D' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' D L2 B2  (14f*)
U2 F2 L2 U' D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U D' L2 B2  (14f*)
U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' L  (14f*)
U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' L B2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R L'  (14f*)
U2 F' B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F B' U2 R2 B2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F' B R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F B' U2 R2 F2 L2  (14f*)
U2 F' B R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F B' U2 L2 B2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F' B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F B' U2 L2 F2 R2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F B D2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' U' D' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 F B D2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 U' D' F B D2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 U D F B D2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' R2 L2 F B R L F2 B2 R' L' D2  (14f*)
U2 F' B' R2 L2 F B R' L' F2 B2 R L D2  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L U' D' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U' D' R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 U D R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L F2 B2 R' L' F B R2 L2 F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R L F2 B2 R' L' F' B' R2 L2 F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' U D R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 R L  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' U' D' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 R L  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U' D' R L  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 U D R L  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 R L F B R2 L2 F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 R' L' F2 B2 R L F' B' R2 L2 F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B U' D' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B R2 L2 U D F2 B2 U' D' F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 U D F' B'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B R2 L2 F' B' R L F2 B2 R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F B R2 L2 F' B' R' L' F2 B2 R L  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' U D F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' U' D' F2 B2 U D R2 L2 F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 U D F2 B2 U' D' F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 U' D' F2 B2 U D F B  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 F B R L F2 B2 R' L'  (14f*)
U2 D2 F' B' R2 L2 F B R' L' F2 B2 R L  (14f*)

computation stopped.
```


```
Searching depth 9

E S M2 S' M' S2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E S M2 S' M' E2 M E M2  (9s*)
E S M2 S' M S2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E S M2 S' M E2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E S M2 S M S2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E S M2 S M E2 M E S2  (9s*)
E S M2 S M' S2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E S M2 S M' E2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E S E2 S' M S2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E S E2 S' M E2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E S E2 S' M' S2 M E S2  (9s*)
E S E2 S' M' E2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E S E2 S M' S2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E S E2 S M' E2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E S E2 S M S2 M E M2  (9s*)
E S E2 S M E2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E S2 E' M S2 M S M2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E' M S2 M S' M2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E' M E2 M' S E2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E' M E2 M' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E' M' S2 M' S M2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E' M' S2 M' S' M2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E' M' E2 M S E2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E' M' E2 M S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E' S M2 S' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E' S M2 S' M S2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E' S E2 S M' E2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E' S E2 S M E2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E' S' M2 S M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E' S' M2 S M S2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E' S' E2 S' M' E2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E' S' E2 S' M E2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E M' S2 M S E2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E M' S2 M S' E2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E M' E2 M' S M2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E M' E2 M' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E M S2 M' S E2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E M S2 M' S' E2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E M E2 M S M2 S  (9s*)
E S2 E M E2 M S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E S2 E S' M2 S' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E S' M2 S' M E2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E S' E2 S M' S2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E S' E2 S M S2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E S M2 S M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E S2 E S M2 S M E2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E S E2 S' M' S2 M  (9s*)
E S2 E S E2 S' M S2 M'  (9s*)
E S' M2 S' M S2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S' M E2 M E S2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S' M' S2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S M' S2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S M' E2 M E M2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S M S2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E S' M2 S M E2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S' M' E2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S' M S2 M E M2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S' M E2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S M S2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S M E2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S M' S2 M E S2  (9s*)
E S' E2 S M' E2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E M S2 M' S' M2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E M S2 M' S' E2 S E S2  (9s*)
E M S2 M' S M2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E M S2 M' S E2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E M S2 M S M2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E M S2 M S E2 S E M2  (9s*)
E M S2 M S' M2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E M S2 M S' E2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E M E2 M' S M2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E M E2 M' S E2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E M E2 M' S' M2 S E M2  (9s*)
E M E2 M' S' E2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E M E2 M S' M2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E M E2 M S' E2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E M E2 M S M2 S E S2  (9s*)
E M E2 M S E2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E M2 E' M' S2 M S M2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E' M' S2 M S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E' M' E2 M' S E2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E' M' E2 M' S' E2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E' M S2 M' S M2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E' M S2 M' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E' M E2 M S E2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E' M E2 M S' E2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E' S' M2 S' M' S2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E' S' M2 S' M S2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E' S' E2 S M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E' S' E2 S M E2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E' S M2 S M' S2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E' S M2 S M S2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E' S E2 S' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E' S E2 S' M E2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E M S2 M S E2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E M S2 M S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E M E2 M' S M2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E M E2 M' S' M2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E M' S2 M' S E2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E M' S2 M' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E M' E2 M S M2 S'  (9s*)
E M2 E M' E2 M S' M2 S  (9s*)
E M2 E S M2 S' M' E2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E S M2 S' M E2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E S E2 S M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E S E2 S M S2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E S' M2 S M' E2 M  (9s*)
E M2 E S' M2 S M E2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E S' E2 S' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E M2 E S' E2 S' M S2 M  (9s*)
E M' S2 M' S M2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M' S E2 S E M2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M' S' M2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M S' M2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M S' E2 S E S2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M S M2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E M' S2 M S E2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M' S' E2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M' S M2 S E S2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M' S E2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M S M2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M S E2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M S' M2 S E M2  (9s*)
E M' E2 M S' E2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E2 M' S E2 S' E M2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S E2 S' E' M2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S E2 S E' S2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M' S E2 S E S2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M' S M2 S' E' M2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M' S M2 S' E M2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M' S M2 S E S2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S M2 S E' S2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S' E2 S' E' S2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M' S' E2 S' E S2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M' S' E2 S E M2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S' E2 S E' M2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S' M2 S' E S2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' S' M2 S E' M2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M' S' M2 S E M2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M' E' M2 E S E2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E' M2 E S' E2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E' M2 E' S' M2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M' E' M2 E' S M2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M' E' S2 E S' E2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M' E' S2 E S E2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M' E' S2 E' S M2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E M2 E S' M2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M' E M2 E S M2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M' E M2 E' S E2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E M2 E' S' E2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E S2 E S M2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E S2 E S' M2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M' E S2 E' S' E2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M' E S2 E' S E2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M S' E2 S E' M2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M S' E2 S E M2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M S' E2 S' E S2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M S' E2 S' E' S2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M S' M2 S E M2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M S' M2 S E' M2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M S' M2 S' E S2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M S E2 S E S2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M S E2 S E' S2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M S E2 S' E' M2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M S E2 S' E M2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M S M2 S E' S2 E' M  (9s*)
E2 M S M2 S E S2 E M  (9s*)
E2 M S M2 S' E M2 E M'  (9s*)
E2 M S M2 S' E' M2 E' M'  (9s*)
E2 M E M2 E' S' E2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M E M2 E' S E2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M E M2 E S M2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M E M2 E S' M2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M E S2 E' S E2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M E S2 E' S' E2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M E S2 E S' M2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M E S2 E S M2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M E' M2 E' S M2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 M E' M2 E' S' M2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M E' M2 E S' E2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M E' M2 E S E2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M  (9s*)
E2 M E' S2 E' S M2 S M  (9s*)
E2 M E' S2 E S E2 S M'  (9s*)
E2 M E' S2 E S' E2 S' M'  (9s*)
E2 S M S2 M' E S2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S M S2 M' E' S2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S M S2 M E' M2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S M S2 M E M2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S M E2 M' E' S2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S M E2 M' E S2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S M E2 M E M2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S M E2 M E' M2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S M' S2 M' E M2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S M' S2 M E S2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S M' S2 M E' S2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S M' E2 M' E M2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S M' E2 M' E' M2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S M' E2 M E' S2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S M' E2 M E S2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S E S2 E' M E2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S E S2 E' M' E2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S E S2 E M' S2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S E S2 E M S2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S E M2 E' M' E2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S E M2 E' M E2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S E M2 E M S2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S E M2 E M' S2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S E' S2 E' M' S2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S E' S2 E' M S2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S E' S2 E M E2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S E' S2 E M' E2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S E' M2 E' M S2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S E' M2 E M' E2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S E' M2 E M E2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M' S2 M E' S2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S' M' S2 M E S2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S' M' S2 M' E M2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M' E2 M E S2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M' E2 M E' S2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M' E2 M' E' M2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S' M' E2 M' E M2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S' M S2 M E M2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M S2 M E' M2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M S2 M' E' S2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S' M S2 M' E S2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S' M E2 M E' M2 E S  (9s*)
E2 S' M E2 M E M2 E' S  (9s*)
E2 S' M E2 M' E S2 E' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' M E2 M' E' S2 E S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E' S2 E M' E2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E' S2 E M E2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E' S2 E' M S2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S' E' S2 E' M' S2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S' E' M2 E M E2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S' E' M2 E M' E2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S' E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E' M2 E' M S2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E S2 E M S2 M' S  (9s*)
E2 S' E S2 E M' S2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S' E S2 E' M' E2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E S2 E' M E2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E M2 E M' S2 M' S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E M2 E M S2 M S'  (9s*)
E2 S' E M2 E' M E2 M S  (9s*)
E2 S' E M2 E' M' E2 M' S  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S M S2 M E S2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S M E2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S M' S2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S M' E2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S' M' S2 M E M2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S' M S2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E' S' M2 S' M E2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S M' S2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S M' E2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S M S2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S M E2 M E M2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S' M S2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S' M E2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E' S' E2 S' M' E2 M E S2  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M' S2 M S E2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M' S2 M S' E2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S M2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M S2 M' S E2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M S2 M' S' E2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M E2 M S M2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E' M E2 M S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M E2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S' E2 S M' S2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S' E2 S M S2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S M2 S M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S M2 S M E2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S E2 S' M' S2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E' S E2 S' M S2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E M S2 M S M2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E M S2 M S' M2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E M E2 M' S E2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E M E2 M' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E M' S2 M' S M2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E M' S2 M' S' M2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E M' E2 M S E2 S  (9s*)
E' S2 E M' E2 M S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E' S2 E S M2 S' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E S M2 S' M S2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E S E2 S M' E2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E S E2 S M E2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E S' M2 S M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E' S2 E S' M2 S M S2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E S' E2 S' M' E2 M  (9s*)
E' S2 E S' E2 S' M E2 M'  (9s*)
E' S M2 S M' S2 M E M2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S M' E2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S M S2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S M E2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S' M S2 M E S2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S' M E2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S' M' S2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E' S M2 S' M' E2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S M S2 M E' M2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S M E2 M' E S2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S M' S2 M' E' M2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S M' E2 M E S2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S' M' S2 M E' S2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S' M' E2 M' E M2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S' M S2 M' E' S2  (9s*)
E' S E2 S' M E2 M E M2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M S M2 S E M2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M S E2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M S' M2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M S' E2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M' S' M2 S E S2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M' S M2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E' M' S2 M' S E2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M S' M2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M S' E2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M S M2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M S E2 S E S2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M' S M2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M' S E2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E' M' E2 M' S' E2 S E M2  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M S2 M S E2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M S2 M S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M E2 M' S M2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M E2 M' S' M2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S E2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M' E2 M S M2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' M' E2 M S' M2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S M2 S' M' E2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S M2 S' M E2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S E2 S M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S E2 S M S2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S' M2 S M' E2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S' M2 S M E2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M S2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E M' S2 M S M2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E M' S2 M S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E M' E2 M' S E2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E M' E2 M' S' E2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E M S2 M' S M2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E M S2 M' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E M E2 M S E2 S'  (9s*)
E' M2 E M E2 M S' E2 S  (9s*)
E' M2 E S' M2 S' M' S2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E S' M2 S' M S2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E S' E2 S M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E S' E2 S M E2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E S M2 S M' S2 M  (9s*)
E' M2 E S M2 S M S2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E S E2 S' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
E' M2 E S E2 S' M E2 M  (9s*)
E' M S2 M S' M2 S E S2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M S' E2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M S M2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M S E2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M' S M2 S E M2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M' S E2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M' S' M2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E' M S2 M' S' E2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M S M2 S E' S2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M S E2 S' E M2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M S' M2 S' E' S2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M S' E2 S E M2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M' S' M2 S E' M2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M' S' E2 S' E S2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M' S M2 S' E' M2  (9s*)
E' M E2 M' S E2 S E S2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S E M2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S E S2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S E' M2 E M E2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S E' S2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S' E' S2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S' E M2 E M S2  (9s*)
M S' E2 S' E S2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S E' M2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S E' S2 E M S2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S E M2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S E S2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S' E M2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S' E S2 E M E2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S' E' M2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M S2 M' E S2 E S E2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M' E S2 E S' E2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M' E M2 E' S M2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M' E M2 E' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M' E' S2 E' S E2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M' E' S2 E' S' E2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M' E' M2 E S M2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M' E' M2 E S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M' S M2 S E' M2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M' S M2 S E M2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M' S E2 S' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M' S E2 S' E S2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M' S' M2 S' E' M2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M' S' M2 S' E M2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M' S' E2 S E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M' S' E2 S E S2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M E' S2 E S M2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M E' S2 E S' M2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M E' M2 E' S E2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M E' M2 E' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M E S2 E' S M2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M E S2 E' S' M2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M E M2 E S E2 S  (9s*)
M S2 M E M2 E S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M S2 M S' M2 S E' S2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M S' M2 S E S2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M S' E2 S' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M S' E2 S' E M2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M S M2 S' E' S2 E  (9s*)
M S2 M S M2 S' E S2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M S E2 S E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M S2 M S E2 S E M2 E  (9s*)
M S E2 S E' M2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M S E2 S E' S2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M S E2 S E M2 E M S2  (9s*)
M S E2 S E S2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M S E2 S' E M2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M S E2 S' E S2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M S E2 S' E' M2 E M E2  (9s*)
M S E2 S' E' S2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M S M2 S E M2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M S M2 S E S2 E M E2  (9s*)
M S M2 S E' M2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M S M2 S E' S2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M S M2 S' E' M2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M S M2 S' E' S2 E M S2  (9s*)
M S M2 S' E M2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M S M2 S' E S2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E S' E2 S M E2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E S' M2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E S E2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E S M2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E' S E2 S M S2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E' S M2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M E' M2 E' S' M2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E S E2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E S M2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E S' E2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E S' M2 S M S2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E' S' E2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E' S E2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M E' S2 E' S M2 S M E2  (9s*)
M E2 M' E' S2 E S E2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M' E' S2 E S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M' E' M2 E' S M2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M' E' M2 E' S' M2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M' E S2 E' S E2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M' E S2 E' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M' E M2 E S M2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M' E M2 E S' M2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M' S' M2 S E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M' S' M2 S E M2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M' S' E2 S' E' S2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M' S' E2 S' E S2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M' S M2 S' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M' S M2 S' E M2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M' S E2 S E' S2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M' S E2 S E S2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M E S2 E S M2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M E S2 E S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M E M2 E' S E2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M E M2 E' S' E2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M E' S2 E' S M2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M E' S2 E' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M E' M2 E S E2 S'  (9s*)
M E2 M E' M2 E S' E2 S  (9s*)
M E2 M S M2 S E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M S M2 S E S2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M S E2 S' E' M2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M S E2 S' E M2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M S' M2 S' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M E2 M S' M2 S' E S2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M S' E2 S E' M2 E  (9s*)
M E2 M S' E2 S E M2 E'  (9s*)
M E M2 E S E2 S M S2  (9s*)
M E M2 E S M2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M E M2 E S' E2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M E M2 E S' M2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M E M2 E' S' E2 S M E2  (9s*)
M E M2 E' S' M2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M E M2 E' S E2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M E M2 E' S M2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M E S2 E S' E2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M E S2 E S' M2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M E S2 E S E2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M E S2 E S M2 S M E2  (9s*)
M E S2 E' S E2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M E S2 E' S M2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M E S2 E' S' E2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M E S2 E' S' M2 S M S2  (9s*)
M2 E' S' M2 S M' E2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S' M2 S M E2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S' M2 S' M S2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E' S' M2 S' M' S2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E' S' E2 S M E2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E' S' E2 S M' E2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E' S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S' E2 S' M S2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S M2 S M S2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E' S M2 S M' S2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E' S M2 S' M' E2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S M2 S' M E2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S E2 S M' S2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S E2 S M S2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E' S E2 S' M E2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E' S E2 S' M' E2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E' M S2 M' S M2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E' M S2 M' S' M2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E' M S2 M S' E2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M S2 M S E2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M E2 M' S' M2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M E2 M' S M2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M E2 M S E2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E' M E2 M S' E2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E' M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M' S2 M' S E2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M' S2 M S M2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E' M' S2 M S' M2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E' M' E2 M' S E2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E' M' E2 M' S' E2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E' M' E2 M S' M2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E' M' E2 M S M2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E S M2 S' M E2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E S M2 S' M' E2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E S M2 S M' S2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E S M2 S M S2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E S E2 S' M' E2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E S E2 S' M E2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E S E2 S M S2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E S E2 S M' S2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E S' M2 S' M' S2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E S' M2 S' M S2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E S' M2 S M E2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E S' M2 S M' E2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E S' E2 S' M S2 M E  (9s*)
M2 E S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E  (9s*)
M2 E S' E2 S M' E2 M' E'  (9s*)
M2 E S' E2 S M E2 M E'  (9s*)
M2 E M' S2 M S' M2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E M' S2 M S M2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E M' S2 M' S E2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E M' E2 M S M2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E M' E2 M S' M2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E M' E2 M' S' E2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E M' E2 M' S E2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E M S2 M S E2 S E  (9s*)
M2 E M S2 M S' E2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E M S2 M' S' M2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E M S2 M' S M2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E M E2 M S' E2 S E'  (9s*)
M2 E M E2 M S E2 S' E'  (9s*)
M2 E M E2 M' S M2 S' E  (9s*)
M2 E M E2 M' S' M2 S E  (9s*)
M2 S M' S2 M E' M2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S M' S2 M E M2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S M' S2 M' E S2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S M' S2 M' E' S2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S M' E2 M E M2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S M' E2 M E' M2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S M' E2 M' E S2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S M S2 M E S2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S M S2 M E' S2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S M S2 M' E' M2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S M S2 M' E M2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S M E2 M E' S2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S M E2 M E S2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S M E2 M' E M2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S M E2 M' E' M2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S E' S2 E M' S2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S E' S2 E M S2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S E' S2 E' M E2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S E' M2 E M S2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S E' M2 E M' S2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S E' M2 E' M' E2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S E' M2 E' M E2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S E S2 E M E2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S E S2 E M' E2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S E S2 E' M' S2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S E S2 E' M S2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S E M2 E M' E2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S E M2 E M E2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S E M2 E' M S2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S E M2 E' M' S2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S' M S2 M' E M2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M S2 M' E' M2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M S2 M E' S2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S' M S2 M E S2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S' M E2 M' E' M2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S' M E2 M' E M2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S' M E2 M E S2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M E2 M E' S2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M' S2 M' E' S2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S' M' S2 M' E S2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S' M' S2 M E M2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M' S2 M E' M2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M' E2 M' E S2 E S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' M' E2 M E' M2 E' S  (9s*)
M2 S' M' E2 M E M2 E S  (9s*)
M2 S' E S2 E' M S2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S' E S2 E' M' S2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S' E S2 E M' E2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E S2 E M E2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E M2 E' M' S2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E M2 E' M S2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E M2 E M E2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S' E M2 E M' E2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S' E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E' S2 E' M E2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E' S2 E M S2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S' E' S2 E M' S2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S' E' M2 E' M E2 M' S  (9s*)
M2 S' E' M2 E' M' E2 M S  (9s*)
M2 S' E' M2 E M' S2 M S'  (9s*)
M2 S' E' M2 E M S2 M' S'  (9s*)
M' S E2 S' E' M2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S' E' S2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S' E M2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S' E S2 E M S2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S E M2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S E S2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S E' M2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M' S E2 S E' S2 E M E2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S' E M2 E M E2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S' E S2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S' E' M2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S' E' S2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S E' M2 E M S2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S E' S2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S E M2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M' S M2 S E S2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E' S2 E S M2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E' S2 E S' M2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S E2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E S2 E' S M2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E S2 E' S' M2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E M2 E S E2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M' E M2 E S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S' M2 S E' S2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S' M2 S E S2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S' E2 S' E M2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S M2 S' E' S2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S M2 S' E S2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S E2 S E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M' S E2 S E M2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M E S2 E S E2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M E S2 E S' E2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M E M2 E' S M2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M E M2 E' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M E' S2 E' S E2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M E' S2 E' S' E2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M E' M2 E S M2 S  (9s*)
M' S2 M E' M2 E S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M' S2 M S M2 S E' M2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M S M2 S E M2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M S E2 S' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M S E2 S' E S2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M S' M2 S' E' M2 E  (9s*)
M' S2 M S' M2 S' E M2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M S' E2 S E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M' S2 M S' E2 S E S2 E  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S' E M2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S' E S2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S' E' S2 E M E2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S E' M2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S E' S2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S E M2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M' S' E2 S E S2 E M S2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S' E' M2 E M S2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M' E2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S' E M2 E' M S2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S' E S2 E M' E2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S E M2 E M E2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S E S2 E' M' S2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S E' M2 E' M E2  (9s*)
M' S' M2 S E' S2 E M' S2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E' S E2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E' S M2 S M S2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E' S' E2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E' S' M2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E S' E2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E S' M2 S M E2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E S E2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M' E M2 E S M2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E' S' E2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E' S' M2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E' S E2 S M E2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E' S M2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E S E2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E S M2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E S' E2 S M S2  (9s*)
M' E S2 E S' M2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E S2 E S M2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E S2 E S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E M2 E' S E2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E M2 E' S' E2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S M2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S' M2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E' M2 E S E2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' E' M2 E S' E2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S M2 S E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S M2 S E S2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S E2 S' E' M2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S E2 S' E M2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E S2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S' E2 S E' M2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M' S' E2 S E M2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M E' S2 E S E2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M E' S2 E S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M E' M2 E' S M2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M E' M2 E' S' M2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M E S2 E' S E2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M E S2 E' S' E2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M E M2 E S M2 S'  (9s*)
M' E2 M E M2 E S' M2 S  (9s*)
M' E2 M S' M2 S E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M S' M2 S E M2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M S' E2 S' E' S2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M S' E2 S' E S2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M S M2 S' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
M' E2 M S M2 S' E M2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M S E2 S E' S2 E  (9s*)
M' E2 M S E2 S E S2 E'  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E' S' M2 S M E2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E' S E2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E' S M2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E S E2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E S M2 S M S2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E S' E2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M' E' M2 E S' M2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E' S E2 S' M S2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E' S M2 S M' E2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E' S' E2 S M S2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E' S' M2 S' M' E2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E S' E2 S' M E2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E S' M2 S M' S2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E S E2 S M E2  (9s*)
M' E' S2 E S M2 S' M' S2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M E S2 E S E2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M E M2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M E' S2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M E' M2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M' E' S2 E S M2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M' E S2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S' M' S2 M' E M2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M E' S2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M E' M2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M E S2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M E M2 E S M2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M' E S2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M' E M2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S' M' E2 M' E' M2 E S E2  (9s*)
S' M2 S E S2 E' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S E S2 E' M S2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S E M2 E M' E2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S E M2 E M E2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S E' S2 E M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S E' S2 E M S2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S E' M2 E' M' E2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S E' M2 E' M E2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S M' S2 M' E' S2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S M' S2 M' E S2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S M' E2 M E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S M' E2 M E M2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S M S2 M E' S2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S M S2 M E S2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S M E2 M' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S M E2 M' E M2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E' S2 E' M E2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E' M2 E M' S2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E' M2 E M S2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E S2 E M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E S2 E M E2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E M2 E' M' S2 M  (9s*)
S' M2 S' E M2 E' M S2 M'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M S2 M' E' M2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M S2 M' E M2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M E2 M E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M E2 M E S2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M' S2 M E' M2 E  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M' S2 M E M2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E S2 E  (9s*)
S' M S2 M E' S2 E S M2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M E' M2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M E S2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M E M2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M' E S2 E S E2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M' E M2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M' E' S2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S' M S2 M' E' M2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M E S2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M E M2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M E' S2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M E' M2 E S E2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M' E' S2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M' E' M2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M' E S2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S' M E2 M' E M2 E S M2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E' M' S2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E' M' E2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E' M S2 M S M2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E' M E2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E M S2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E M E2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E M' S2 M S E2  (9s*)
S' E S2 E M' E2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E' M S2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E' M E2 M S E2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E' M' S2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E' M' E2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E M' S2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E M' E2 M S M2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E M S2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S' E M2 E M E2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S' E2 S E' S2 E' M' S2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S E' S2 E' M S2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S E' M2 E M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S E' M2 E M E2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S E S2 E M' S2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S E S2 E M S2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S E M2 E' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S E M2 E' M E2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S M S2 M' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S M S2 M' E S2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S M E2 M E' M2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S M E2 M E M2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S M' S2 M E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S M' S2 M E S2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S M' E2 M' E' M2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S M' E2 M' E M2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E S2 E' M' E2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E S2 E' M E2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E M2 E M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E M2 E M S2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E' S2 E M' E2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E' S2 E M E2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M S2 M  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M' S2 M' E M2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M' E2 M E' S2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M' E2 M E S2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M S2 M E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M S2 M E M2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M E2 M' E' S2 E  (9s*)
S' E2 S' M E2 M' E S2 E'  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E' M S2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E' M E2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E' M' S2 M S E2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E M' S2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E M' E2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E M S2 M S M2  (9s*)
S' E' S2 E M E2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E' M' E2 M S M2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E' M S2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E' M E2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E M S2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E M E2 M S E2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E M' S2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S' E' M2 E M' E2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S2 E' S M2 S' M S2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E' S M2 S' M' S2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E' S M2 S M' E2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S M2 S M E2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S E2 S' M' S2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S E2 S' M S2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S E2 S M E2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E' S E2 S M' E2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E' S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S' M2 S' M E2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S' M2 S M S2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E' S' M2 S M' S2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E' S' E2 S' M E2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E' S' E2 S' M' E2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E' S' E2 S M' S2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E' S' E2 S M S2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M' S2 M S' E2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M' S2 M S E2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M' S2 M' S M2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E' M' S2 M' S' M2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E' M' E2 M S E2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E' M' E2 M S' E2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E' M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M' E2 M' S M2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M S2 M S M2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E' M S2 M S' M2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E' M S2 M' S' E2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M S2 M' S E2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M E2 M S' M2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M E2 M S M2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E' M E2 M' S E2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E' M E2 M' S' E2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E S' M2 S M' S2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E S' M2 S M S2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E S' M2 S' M E2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E S' M2 S' M' E2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E S' E2 S M S2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E S' E2 S M' S2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E S' E2 S' M' E2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E S' E2 S' M E2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E S M2 S M E2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E S M2 S M' E2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E S M2 S' M' S2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E S M2 S' M S2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E S E2 S M' E2 M E'  (9s*)
S2 E S E2 S M E2 M' E'  (9s*)
S2 E S E2 S' M S2 M' E  (9s*)
S2 E S E2 S' M' S2 M E  (9s*)
S2 E M S2 M' S E2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E M S2 M' S' E2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E M S2 M S' M2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E M S2 M S M2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E M E2 M' S' E2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E M E2 M' S E2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E M E2 M S M2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E M E2 M S' M2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E M' S2 M' S' M2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 E M' S2 M' S M2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E M' S2 M S E2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E M' S2 M S' E2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E M' E2 M' S M2 S E  (9s*)
S2 E M' E2 M' S' M2 S' E  (9s*)
S2 E M' E2 M S' E2 S' E'  (9s*)
S2 E M' E2 M S E2 S E'  (9s*)
S2 M' S' E2 S E' S2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M' S' E2 S E S2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M' S' E2 S' E M2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S' M2 S E S2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S' M2 S E' S2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S' M2 S' E' M2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M' S' M2 S' E M2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M' S E2 S E M2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S E2 S E' M2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S E2 S' E' S2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M' S E2 S' E S2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M' S M2 S E' M2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M' S M2 S E M2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M' S M2 S' E S2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' S M2 S' E' S2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E M2 E' S' M2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M' E M2 E' S M2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M' E M2 E S E2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E M2 E S' E2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E S2 E' S M2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E S2 E' S' M2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E S2 E S' E2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M' E S2 E S E2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M' E' M2 E' S E2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E' M2 E S' M2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M' E' M2 E S M2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M' E' S2 E' S' E2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M' E' S2 E' S E2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M' E' S2 E S M2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M' E' S2 E S' M2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M S E2 S' E S2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M S E2 S' E' S2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M S E2 S E' M2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M S E2 S E M2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M S M2 S' E' S2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M S M2 S' E S2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M S M2 S E M2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M S M2 S E' M2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M S' E2 S' E' M2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M S' E2 S' E M2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M S' E2 S E S2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M S' E2 S E' S2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M S' M2 S' E M2 E' M'  (9s*)
S2 M S' M2 S' E' M2 E M'  (9s*)
S2 M S' M2 S E' S2 E M  (9s*)
S2 M S' M2 S E S2 E' M  (9s*)
S2 M E' M2 E S M2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M E' M2 E S' M2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M E' M2 E' S' E2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M E' M2 E' S E2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M E' S2 E S' M2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M E' S2 E S M2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M E' S2 E' S E2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M E' S2 E' S' E2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M E M2 E S' E2 S' M  (9s*)
S2 M E M2 E S E2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M E M2 E' S M2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M E M2 E' S' M2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M E S2 E S E2 S' M'  (9s*)
S2 M E S2 E S' E2 S M'  (9s*)
S2 M E S2 E' S' M2 S M  (9s*)
S2 M E S2 E' S M2 S' M  (9s*)
S M S2 M' E' S2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S M S2 M' E' M2 E S M2  (9s*)
S M S2 M' E S2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S M S2 M' E M2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S M S2 M E S2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S M S2 M E M2 E S E2  (9s*)
S M S2 M E' S2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S M S2 M E' M2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S M E2 M' E S2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S M E2 M' E M2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S M E2 M' E' S2 E S E2  (9s*)
S M E2 M' E' M2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S M E2 M E' S2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S M E2 M E' M2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S M E2 M E S2 E S M2  (9s*)
S M E2 M E M2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S M2 S E' S2 E' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S E' S2 E' M E2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S E' M2 E M' S2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S E' M2 E M S2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S E S2 E M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S E S2 E M E2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S E M2 E' M' S2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S E M2 E' M S2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S M S2 M' E' M2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S M S2 M' E M2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S M E2 M E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S M E2 M E S2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S M' S2 M E' M2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S M' S2 M E M2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S M' E2 M' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S M' E2 M' E S2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S' E S2 E' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S' E S2 E' M S2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S' E M2 E M' E2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S' E M2 E M E2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S' E' S2 E M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S' E' S2 E M S2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S' E' M2 E' M' E2 M  (9s*)
S M2 S' E' M2 E' M E2 M'  (9s*)
S M2 S' M' S2 M' E' S2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S' M' S2 M' E S2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S' M' E2 M E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S' M' E2 M E M2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S' M S2 M E' S2 E  (9s*)
S M2 S' M S2 M E S2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S' M E2 M' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S M2 S' M E2 M' E M2 E  (9s*)
S M' S2 M' E S2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M' E M2 E S E2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M' E' S2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M' E' M2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M E' S2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M E' M2 E S M2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M E S2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S M' S2 M E M2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M' E' S2 E' S M2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M' E' M2 E S' E2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M' E S2 E S M2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M' E M2 E' S' E2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M E S2 E' S E2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M E M2 E S' M2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M E' S2 E S E2  (9s*)
S M' E2 M E' M2 E' S' M2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E M S2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E M E2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E M' S2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E M' E2 M S E2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E' M' S2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E' M' E2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E' M S2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S E' S2 E' M E2 M S M2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E M' S2 M S M2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E M' E2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E M S2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E M E2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E' M S2 M S E2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E' M E2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E' M' S2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S E' M2 E' M' E2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S E2 S E S2 E' M' E2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S E S2 E' M E2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S E M2 E M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S E M2 E M S2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S E' S2 E M' E2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S E' S2 E M E2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S E' M2 E' M' S2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S E' M2 E' M S2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S M' S2 M' E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S M' S2 M' E M2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S M' E2 M E' S2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S M' E2 M E S2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S M S2 M E' M2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S M S2 M E M2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S M E2 M' E' S2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S M E2 M' E S2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S' E' S2 E' M' S2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S' E' S2 E' M S2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S' E' M2 E M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S' E' M2 E M E2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S' E S2 E M' S2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S' E S2 E M S2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S' E M2 E' M' E2 M'  (9s*)
S E2 S' E M2 E' M E2 M  (9s*)
S E2 S' M S2 M' E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S' M S2 M' E S2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S' M E2 M E' M2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S' M E2 M E M2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S' M' S2 M E' S2 E'  (9s*)
S E2 S' M' S2 M E S2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S' M' E2 M' E' M2 E  (9s*)
S E2 S' M' E2 M' E M2 E'  (9s*)
S E S2 E M' S2 M S' E2  (9s*)
S E S2 E M' E2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S E S2 E M S2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S E S2 E M E2 M S M2  (9s*)
S E S2 E' M S2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S E S2 E' M E2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S E S2 E' M' S2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S E S2 E' M' E2 M S E2  (9s*)
S E M2 E M S2 M S E2  (9s*)
S E M2 E M E2 M' S' M2  (9s*)
S E M2 E M' S2 M' S E2  (9s*)
S E M2 E M' E2 M S' M2  (9s*)
S E M2 E' M' S2 M S M2  (9s*)
S E M2 E' M' E2 M' S' E2  (9s*)
S E M2 E' M S2 M' S M2  (9s*)
S E M2 E' M E2 M S' E2  (9s*)
```


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Mar 23, 2021)

Well, I found a 7 STM case (U and D 180, F and R 90, B and L -90) yesterday (before I found the one I posted yesterday), but I didn't think @abunickabhi would have been interested. (Below are all move optimal STM and HTM algs for this case.)

(I found this because I remembered that there were supercube twist algorithms starting on page 97 of this PDF. The algs are in Superset notation.)


```
E2 M E S' M' E S  (7s*)
E2 S' E' M S E' M'  (7s*)
M E' S' M E M2 S  (7s*)
M E' S' M' S2 E S'  (7s*)
M E' S E2 M' E' S'  (7s*)
M E M2 S M E' S'  (7s*)
M' S2 E S' M E' S'  (7s*)
M' E S M E S' E2  (7s*)
S' E M S' E' S2 M'  (7s*)
S' E M S M2 E' M  (7s*)
S' E M' E2 S E M  (7s*)
S' E' S2 M' S' E M  (7s*)
S M2 E' M S' E M  (7s*)
S E' M' S' E' M E2  (7s*)
U2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B D2  (14s*)
U2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L D2  (14s*)
U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B  (14s*)
U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L  (14s*)
R F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B L'  (14s*)
R F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' L'  (14s*)
R F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' L'  (14s*)
R F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' L'  (14s*)
R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B  (14s*)
R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B'  (14s*)
R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B'  (14s*)
R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B'  (14s*)
R' U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' L  (14s*)
R' F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 L  (14s*)
R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B'  (14s*)
R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2  (14s*)
F R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L B'  (14s*)
F R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' B'  (14s*)
F R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' B'  (14s*)
F R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' B'  (14s*)
F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L  (14s*)
F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L'  (14s*)
F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L'  (14s*)
F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L'  (14s*)
F' U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' B  (14s*)
F' R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 B  (14s*)
F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L'  (14s*)
F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2  (14s*)
D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2  (14s*)
D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2  (14s*)
L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F B' R'  (14s*)
L F B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R'  (14s*)
L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R  (14s*)
L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R  (14s*)
L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R  (14s*)
L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R  (14s*)
B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F B' R L' F'  (14s*)
B R L' F B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F'  (14s*)
B' R L' F B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F  (14s*)
B' R L' F B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F  (14s*)
B' R L' F' B U2 D2 R' L F B' R L' F  (14s*)
B' R' L U2 D2 F' B R L' F B' R L' F  (14s*)
```


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for the help in this thread, I was able to start analysing and explanation series of center only scrambles,






Also, I can practice centers-only solves, when I am practising, and can reconstruct easily, as I have the scramble as [A : supercube alg].


----------

